# A Good Start



## Mattuk

My best mate Julian is down for tonight and tomorrow to go deer stalking. I put him in a seat where I felt he had the best chance of seeing something and he did! Fallow doe 40 yds out with his .25-06.









We then popped out with the lamp for 5 minutes with his .17 and he added 2 rabbits and 2 hare's to the bag. Still tomorrow to come!


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics Matt and good shooting from Julian. Do rabbits and hares taste the same? We have cottontails and Jackrabbits, cottontails are edible, jacks are tough and gamey.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt, should be some tender chops there!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Don, he never lets me down! No hare's have a stronger taste.


----------



## youngdon

By 17 do you mean a17HMR ?


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the hunt, should be some tender chops there!!!


Thanks hassell. No that one's off to the game dealer. Next one might go in the freezer.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> By 17 do you mean a17HMR ?


Yes it is Don.

Sorry if the spelling and grammar goes to pot as the beer and wine is going down well. Getting to the high seat for first light is not looking fun!


----------



## youngdon

As long as you're having fun with your mate, and the guns are locked up, and Roberta has the car keys. Strike that last part she's probably the one pouring.


----------



## Mattuk

Don she's on the homemade!


----------



## youngdon

Like a sponge is she ??


----------



## Mattuk

Not any more away with the fairies in Z land.

There's something nice about a friend coming down and putting him on a beast first up, will try to do the same in 4 and a half hours time!


----------



## youngdon

Get some sleep wino.

And yes there is.


----------



## Mattuk

Never lets me down! Well he missed one this morning! Boy did the morning come round fast!


----------



## youngdon

He was probably still pie-eyed.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Thanks hassell. No that one's off to the game dealer. Next one might go in the freezer.


 So your not allowed to keep that one? Game Dealer? Sounds like poker night!!!


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> So your not allowed to keep that one? Game Dealer? Sounds like poker night!!!


No that one could of gone in the freezer but the $77 the game dealer just paid me puts fuel in the landrover!


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> He was probably still pie-eyed.


Yes I have to say that it was a fight to open the eyelids this morning, a lot of alcohol was drunk!


----------



## youngdon

I think I could hear you two giggling like schoolgirls from here.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I think I could hear you two giggling like schoolgirls from here.


I don't think so, we were watching African big game hunting dvd's!


----------



## On a call

I see he too also uses a muffler on his rifle. Is that common practice ? How much do they cost and how are they installed and are they easy to remove ?


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> I don't think so, we were watching African big game hunting dvd's!


Next time turn the volume up enough to cover it !


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> I see he too also uses a muffler on his rifle. Is that common practice ? How much do they cost and how are they installed and are they easy to remove ?


More common than not. $480 fitted. The barrel is screw cut to take the the thread inside the modifier.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Next time turn the volume up enough to cover it !


You just can't have any fun nowadays!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> More common than not. $480 fitted. The barrel is screw cut to take the the thread inside the modifier.


Not a bad price on the modifier at all. Do you have to purchase a license to own it. (you do here)


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> More common than not. $480 fitted. The barrel is screw cut to take the the thread inside the modifier.


Not a bad price on the tube itself Matt, what kind of red tape do you have to go through to possess one there. Here there is a mountain of paperwork and a $200 fee to the BATFE.

*Legal States*

[*]States that do allow residents to own a silencer with the federal government approval are AR, AZ, CO, MD, FL, GA, NE, ID, KY, LA, UT, CT, ME, NV, WY, MS, OH, NH, OR, IN, NM, MT, NC, OK, PA, WI, SC, AK, SD, WA, TX, VA, AL and TN. Some cities within these states may have a municipal ban on silencers so consult your local Class III firearms dealer to ensure no law is broken by purchasing or owning one.

Read more: Firearms Silencer Laws | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/list_6812755_firearms-silencer-laws.html#ixzz1Gazn2I9U​


----------



## Mattuk

Well its just like having another rifle put on to your firearm certificate. On the variation form make sure you say its for *protecting your hearing, shooting around private homes etc* and not for shooting more deer out of a group!. Not a problem. $80 paperwork fee. Do you know anyone who has one Don?


----------



## youngdon

I know a couple of guys with them on their tactical rifles, and have shot them a time or two, they are both in .308, plus one on selectable fire M-16, it's fun on full auto (suppressor removed) as long as you have someone elses ammo going downrange. We did do a couple bursts with the suppressor on but apparently they lose their ability to deaden sound the more you use them.


----------



## Mattuk

Can you shoot a deer with one on?


----------



## On a call

I doubt it.


----------



## youngdon

I don't know for sure, but would find it highly unlikely. If you had nuisance wildlife here you have to call Game and Fish and they will trap them and release them back in the wild. About the only nuisance control I have heard about is for javalina and the occasional bear or bobcat that wanders into the edge of town looking for food.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I don't know for sure, but would find it highly unlikely. If you had nuisance wildlife here you have to call Game and Fish and they will trap them and release them back in the wild. About the only nuisance control I have heard about is for javalina and the occasional bear or bobcat that wanders into the edge of town looking for food.


They will trap and release a problem animal so it can come back and carry on being a nuisance or far anyway from a built up area?


----------



## youngdon

They move them out of the area....


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> They move them out of the area....


.....got it!


----------



## youngdon

Usually to a remote area with the same type of vegetation.


----------



## On a call

Depending on the animal that is...some are just exterminated.

Others that are wanted well...those get a new home. So...just make sure you are wanted.


----------



## knapper

There was one time when the radio dj was telling were a grizz, was and bunches of people were going there to watch it and that caused the bear to get stressed out and it was corndered between two schools and the police were keeping the gear from causing any thing from to the people in the schools. They, fish and game had to shoot it and they missed a couple of times and put holes in cars. Think about the claim that went in on that one, fish and game shoot my car when the were trying to kill a bear.


----------



## On a call

Good point Knapper....I remember when last year there was a coyotte running around a town not all that far from Detroit. Everyone got sooo up set cause there was a coyotee as if it was a gun man on the loose. Anyhow...the police got excited also...finally got it cornered in a back yard the shoot it twice with thier 10mm. Eneded up putting holes in someones garage.


----------



## youngdon

Our G&F won't exterminate an animal unless it is sick and dying or has injured humans.


----------



## On a call

Don what in the reason that your officers would release a yote, a rattel snake, or even a skunk ?

Almost every area in the country ( all areas were my thought ) have laws about releasing wild caught animals. It is strick and not allowed. I am not talking about rare or endangered species. But say you call Johny's Pest control to catch a skunk, a squirrel, a badger, a fox that is living under your deck. When he catches it he is required to exterminate it by law. I may be wrong...about your area but bet I am right. It has to do with a few things but mostly diseases not being spread.


----------



## youngdon

They are wildlife conservation officers. If they have to remove an animal they do check for diseases such as rabies, and then release it.

What else other than diseases or aggression would cause them to exterminate an animal ?


----------



## On a call

There is an assortment of transferable diseases that are not easly detected, rabies is only one. And I could be wrong but I think that rabies can only be diagnosed by exam of the brain ?  But that was years ago.

I just do know that a private trapper is no way allowed to release a wild caught animal into another area.


----------



## youngdon

We were talking about G&F releasing them back into the wild, and as far as the rabies goes I would think that a visual inspection along with their experience in the way the animal is behaving would be the determining factor.


----------



## youngdon

Act all weird and die.


----------



## On a call

Actually for Rabies it can take years for the incubation period to happen. Either way...I am just supprised that they release animals caught.


----------



## youngdon

Why ?? We aren't talking about an animal that comes into town looking to eat kids, or destroy property. They just wandered into an urban area, or more likely someone built a house on their home range.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Why ?? We aren't talking about an animal that comes into town looking to eat kids, or destroy property. They just wandered into an urban area, or more likely someone built a house on their home range.


So like a Raccoon in someone garage? There's a chap in Michigan getting done for letting his dog kill one in his own garage!


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Actually for Rabies it can take years for the incubation period to happen. Either way...I am just supprised that they release animals caught.


That is only in extremely rare cases. The norm as I recall is about two months.


----------



## On a call

Yd...yes in extream cases and those can go months also without any visable signs. That however is not the point...animals as well as humans can and will carry dangerous diseases. That is the reason that releases are not allowed.

I have a woods that I would love to have black ( grey ) squirrels in. However....we cannot do that. Nor can I release captive deer into the wild.

Again...I am just surprised that they do that. Most states have a restrictions on that sort of thing.


----------



## On a call

Matt...I am not certain about that situation with the raccoon. However if I had a dog that killed a raccoon in my garage and I got in trouble for it....well...somthing is wrong or...it was a special situation.


----------



## youngdon

I'm not sure why you keep going back to people releasing animals that they captured in one place and are releasing in another. We were talking about G&F officers rereleasing animals that found their way into a developed area NOT Johnny got a trap and decided to catch and release.

I never said that releases were allowed except by those officers.

It's on the news in different cities around the country... a bear wanders into town and G&F or DOW or whatever it is in your state captures it (usually after darting it) and rereleases it. Are you saying in Ohio and or Michigan they euthanize the animal?


----------



## On a call

Yes I guess you are correct Don. I got off on my own tanget sorry about that.

As for the bear ? I am not so sure they would just dart it, guess it depends oh the situation. If they have time to call up a vet or someone with a dart gun then they most likely would do so. However if it was in a shopping center...I am guessing they would shoot and kill it, unfortunately for the bear. But I did make that comment somewhere above that it really does depend on the critter. Coyottes will be put down DNR, Police, whome ever is in control of the situation.

As for private animal control

Releases for every state is differant this is not a Federal issue for private trappers. I know in Wisconsen you can release or put it down. Michigan and Ohio you are not allowed to release. We are however talking about racoons, squirrels, chipmunks, bats, skunks, and even wood chucks. The state does not take such calls. However...I pretty much would have to say if in either state a bobcat, a bear, a cougar or another highly valued critter was caught in a trap...those would most likely make it back into the wild or in a captive situation.


----------

